
Teaching Machines to Draw - runesoerensen
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/04/teaching-machines-to-draw.html?hn
======
torcs
the author made an attempt to create an animation from vector drawings created
using this method:

[https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/852312400481079296](https://twitter.com/hardmaru/status/852312400481079296)

